# Smartphone direkt an Monitor anschliessen



## Sebi4434 (13. Januar 2016)

Hallo 
Ich habe mal eine etwas andere Frage:
Und zwar möchte Ich mein Smartphone (Xperia Z1) direkt an den Monitor anschliessen, ohne dabei den Umweg über den PC zu gehen. (Hat räumliche Gründe).
Reicht dafür ein simpler USB zu HDMI adapter, oder ist dazu noch eine Software nötig, bzw. ist es überhaupt möglich?


----------



## Stryke7 (13. Januar 2016)

Nein, sowas ist nur mit Microsofts Lumias 950 und 950 XL  möglich.


----------



## Sebi4434 (13. Januar 2016)

Okay, dann hat es sich erledigt, trotzdem Danke


----------



## JoM79 (13. Januar 2016)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Nein, sowas ist nur mit Microsofts Lumias 950 und 950 XL  möglich.


Es ist deiner meiner Meinung nach nicht möglich, ein Handy an einen Monitor mit MHL anzuschließen?


----------



## Bunny_Joe (13. Januar 2016)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Nein, sowas ist nur mit Microsofts Lumias 950 und 950 XL  möglich.



Was redest du denn da?



@TE

Du brauchst ein MHL-Kabel und ein Smartphone und Monitor, die MHL unterstützen.


----------



## Sebi4434 (13. Januar 2016)

Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Was redest du denn da?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das hört sich ja schon besser an ^^

Kann jemand bestätigen, dass dieser Monitor MHL kann, es steht nämlich nur auf einer von 10 Seiten (oder so) dabei ^^ Acer Predator XB270Hbmjdprz, 27" (UM.HB0EE.005) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Bunny_Joe (13. Januar 2016)

Sebi4434 schrieb:


> Das hört sich ja schon besser an ^^
> 
> Kann jemand bestätigen, dass dieser Monitor MHL kann, es steht nämlich nur auf einer von 10 Seiten (oder so) dabei ^^ Acer Predator XB270Hbmjdprz, 27" (UM.HB0EE.005) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Let me google that for you



Spoiler



Ja, der HDMI Eingang dieses Monitor unterstützt MHL. Genau wie dein Z1. Würde mich auch wunden, wenn nicht. MHL gibt es seit 2009. Das erste Smartphone mit Unterstützung war das Galaxy S2 ausm Jahr 2011^^


----------



## Sebi4434 (13. Januar 2016)

Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Let me google that for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bin nicht doof  Wollte nur sicher gehen, wäre nicht das erste mal, dass Ich so einen Fehler mache. Also eigentlich bin Ich dann doch doof


----------



## Sebi4434 (22. Januar 2016)

Ok, hat leider nicht funktioniert. Habe mir dieses Kabel: vhbw MHL Adapterkabel von Micro-USB auf HDMI für: Amazon.de: Elektronik bestellt.
Bekomme am Monitor kein Signal & am handy wird auch nix angezeigt


----------



## Abductee (22. Januar 2016)

Am Handy wird auch nix angezeigt, das wird einfach gespiegelt.
Deinen Monitor hast du auf den richtigen Eingang umgeschaltet?


----------



## JoM79 (22. Januar 2016)

Hast du per USB Strom drauf gegeben?


----------



## Sebi4434 (22. Januar 2016)

Habe auf HDMI umgeschaltet. Der HDMI Port an meinem Monitor funktioniert übrigens Einwandfrei ^^
@JoM79 wie meinste das genau? Mein Handy hat ja keinen freien Anschluss mehr :/


----------



## JoM79 (22. Januar 2016)

Das ist doch noch ein USB Anschluss frei, der muss halt angeschlossen werden.
Steht auch in der Beschreibung


Zur Funktion wird eine externe Stromquelle benötigt (nicht im Lieferumfang)


----------



## Sebi4434 (22. Januar 2016)

Hmm, ok danke. Hatte das nicht gelesen. Sieht nach einem Micro USB mit 5 pins aus.


----------



## JoM79 (22. Januar 2016)

Na dann kannst du doch einfach das originale USB->Micro USB Kabel nehmen.


----------



## Sebi4434 (22. Januar 2016)

Ich habs, vielen dank


----------



## JoM79 (22. Januar 2016)

Funktioniert es jetzt?


----------



## Abductee (22. Januar 2016)

Wird der Akku dann mitgeladen?
Ich kenn nur die passiven Adapter.


----------



## Sebi4434 (22. Januar 2016)

Akku wird mitgeladen


----------

